# Secret Slingshot Santa 2013 - Gift Showcase



## Hrawk

Post them when you get them.

We all love our slingshot porn so plenty of pics please 

EDIT : Please keep discussion to the other thread and leave this one clean for the pics when they start to appear.


----------



## quarterinmynose




----------



## B.P.R




----------



## flipgun

Good to know.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Mines ready to send. I would love to give you a sneak peek :-z but I won't.


----------



## lexlow

well deano was good to his word and the goods got here when he said, even though i had not read that, (so it was a surprise 

i will type about them on the other santa thread.(i think thats what hrawk wanted?)





  








WP 20131114 012




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013











  








WP 20131114 011




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013











  








WP 20131114 004




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013


__
1










  








WP 20131114 005




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013











  








WP 20131114 006




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013


__
1










  








WP 20131114 007




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013


__
1










  








WP 20131114 010




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013











  








WP 20131114 009




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013











  








WP 20131114 008




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











WP 20131114 003




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013











  








WP 20131114 001




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013


__
2










  








WP 20131114 002




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013








oh yes, i am very happy :-D


----------



## Hrawk

Major Slingshots said:


> i will type about them on the other santa thread.(i think thats what hrawk wanted?)


No sorry, guess I wasnt clear. My bad. Feel free to discuss the gifts here after receiving them.

I was just trying to head off the 'mines ready to send', 'did some more sanding today', 'gave it a bath' type posts.


----------



## lexlow

ah my bad to then, have posted in the other thread  just keeping it varied :-D


----------



## ash

Major Slingshots said:


> well deano was good to his word and the goods got here when he said, even though i had not read that, (so it was a surprise
> 
> i will type about them on the other santa thread.(i think thats what hrawk wanted?)
> 
> oh yes, i am very happy :-D


That acrylic one up to the sky - great pic!


----------



## SmilingFury

Congrats Major, enjoy! Good job Deano! Both nice shooters. Must have been a bit hard to see them go. Well done.
Be well,
SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Ok I mailed mine out yesterday evening. I was a little nervous to say the least. But It was a lot of fun doing this. I hope to do it again next year. Can't wait to see everyone work.

(Sorry wrong forum)


----------



## e~shot

Hey Major... I can only see the 2nd slingshot... first one only the bandset :naughty:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Your new shooters looks great major. Let us know how they shoot


----------



## Deano 1

SmilingFury said:


> Congrats Major, enjoy! Good job Deano! Both nice shooters. Must have been a bit hard to see them go. Well done.
> Be well,
> SF


Thanks SF, It gave me great pleasure to send them to such a nice fella as Mr Major. I got a bit extra time off work and I'm doing my best to get a stock on so I can do some trading or just giving. """""TRADE RULES"""""" :naughty:


----------



## MrTriscuit

I received this amazing slingshot today from greavous. It is similar to one of scarfacetom's slingshots but a bit different! And also it has greavous's original lanyard hole!


----------



## e~shot

That is very cool looking shooter buddy!


----------



## flipgun

Good lookin' stik!


----------



## JJH

There's nothing nicer than a metal core SS Congrats


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice! Enjoy the gift triscuit


----------



## B.P.R

Lovely slinga'  ...

Now how does that lanyard hole work...hmmmm


----------



## phil

Looks fantastic never made one using metal in the middle will have to give it a try one day happy shooting fella


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Looks awesome mr t. Let us know how she shoots ;-)


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys I got mine from S.S.slinger I took some photos and made a shooting video. I am so lucky to have been paired with SSslinger.    I have got to know him through this trade. Really can not say enough words to express my feelings of how special this slingshot is to me. If you watch the video it is easier than me trying to explain.














































S.S.slinger, Thank You for your service to our country!!
Thank you for taking the time and effort to make me a special slingshot. I love it!!!! and it will have a special place in my collection!
Sincerely
Randy


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Can-Opener said:


> Hi guys I got mine from S.S.slinger I took some photos and made a shooting video. I am so lucky to have been paired with SSslinger.    I have got to know him through this trade. Really can not say enough words to express my feelings of how special this slingshot is to me. If you watch the video it is easier than me trying to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6181.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6185.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6184.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6188.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6189.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6191.JPGhttp://youtu.be/5NffFu-aa44S.S.slinger, Thank You for your service to our country!!Thank you for taking the time and effort to make me a special slingshot. I love it!!!! and it will have a special place in my collection!SincerelyRandy


Just a answered you in the other thread.


----------



## Btoon84

Nicely done SS slinger, that is a fantastic slingshot! Can-Opener will give it a good home  You guys make a nice pair :wub:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Btoon84 said:


> Nicely done SS slinger, that is a fantastic slingshot! Can-Opener will give it a good home  You guys make a nice pair :wub:


Thank you btoon.


----------



## toolmantf99

Awesome job Slinger!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Thanks Toolman.


----------



## youcanthide

Well I missed the parcel delivery yesterday so had to go to the post office this morning to pick it up, opened it up and the catty from eshot is absolutely fantastic.

Certainly the best in my current collection. will get the pics up later on, cant wait to band it up and get shooting it, might even nip out for a quick hunt with it when I get decent with it


----------



## youcanthide

This is the little beauty e~shot sent me, along with a postcard and some of his fantatic pouches









Thanks so much mate


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Wow. Lucky ! Looks like as sweet cattie. Don't fork hit that baby!


----------



## youcanthide

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Wow. Lucky ! Looks like as sweet cattie. Don't fork hit that baby!


Thanks mate, and i wont be lol


----------



## flipgun

He does good stuff with wood.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

Borderline professional photographers on here, then there's... well, me.


----------



## e~shot

youcanthide said:


> This is the little beauty e~shot sent me, along with a postcard and some of his fantatic pouches
> 
> Thanks so much mate


Glad to hear you like it!


----------



## SmilingFury

Sweet!! E-shot makes some sick stuff! That thing is gorgeous. I have one from eshot and I catch myself using a high pinch grip so that if I get a fork hit, it hits my hand instead of the catty! Hahaha. I would die if I got a fork hit on it. Enjoy the shooter, I am sure it will serve you very well.

Have fun,
SF


----------



## youcanthide

Well her she is all banded up, ready for some target practice tommorow, then gonna go get it blooded


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

looks great!


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

Is there a tutorial on the braiding of those wrist cords? I've been braiding slings for more than half a year, but not sure what the best way to braid the wrist cord would be.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Another wonderful set of slingshots made this round. And yet more is to come ???? trades rule!!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Some real beauties all around. You guys Rock!


----------



## Sharker

Wow, all are so nice, im getting really nervous, does my handwork mach my mate :question:


----------



## TSM

Sharker said:


> Wow, all are so nice, im getting really nervous, does my handwork mach my mate :question:


I know exactly how you feel seeing all the awesome slingshots from all these great makers. I'm certain that the level of skill is more than slightly tilted in favor of my partner here, but I gave it my best and sent a slinger I'd be proud to shoot.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Hi Fellows,

yesterday i received my Secret Santa Package from Lee (aka Blue Pocket Rocket, aka B.P.R)

I was totally surpriced to find such an *awesome* catty inside, because at the beginning of the SSS he mentioned some concerns because of his craftmans skills. I don't understand why, his work is superb!!!

I love this catty, nice shapes, very comfy (as made especially for my hand) and solid as a rock. :wub:

It has come with a very strong TBG bandset, i have to go to the gym for about 1-2 months, to pull these monsters  I did a few shoots today, i think i'll need heavier ammo to enjoy the full power of this baby. But the feeling is great









Lee, thank you my friend, it was a really nice surprice!









I tried to makes these pics in AnTrAxX-Style  (in my dreams), i hope they are not to bad.

Cheers, Tom


----------



## TSM

Awesome work B.P.R.! Great looking slingshot.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Nice work BPR!! Congrats Tom!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Great job bpr!


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice job BPR. Really cool shooter you made. Those bands do look super strong.


----------



## B.P.R

Cheers guys... hunting is the order of the day... so the bands are made accordingly  ...

Tom, i hope your scottish flag sticker... is stuck proudly in your workshop


----------



## flipgun

Gotta Love multiplex! Good Work!


----------



## e~shot

BPR.... that is a awesome rock solid shooter!


----------



## AnTrAxX

scarfaceTom said:


> I tried to makes these pics in AnTrAxX-Style  (in my dreams), i hope they are not to bad.


Very solid. You could work on better lighting tho hihi

J/K Nice Pics and a beautiful Catty you´ve got there :thumbsup:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Just received my gift from can opener. Love them randy thanks so much!!! Top quality work here.  randy is a great guy. Glad I was able to get you know you better.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Can-Opener said:


> Hi guys I got mine from S.S.slinger I took some photos and made a shooting video. I am so lucky to have been paired with SSslinger.    I have got to know him through this trade. Really can not say enough words to express my feelings of how special this slingshot is to me. If you watch the video it is easier than me trying to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6181.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6185.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6184.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6188.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6189.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6191.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.S.slinger, Thank You for your service to our country!!
> Thank you for taking the time and effort to make me a special slingshot. I love it!!!! and it will have a special place in my collection!
> Sincerely
> Randy


Beautiful slingshot  and what a great video  I can hear your wife cheering you on in the background, get her to shoot too!! All it takes is one can hit and she will be hooked


----------



## M.J

Wow!!
Those are unbelievable!


----------



## e~shot

Wow... I need a bone shooter now!


----------



## toolmantf99

Amazing work Randy!! Slinger, I bet you won't get anything else as nice as these shooters for Christmas!


----------



## PorkChopSling

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Just received my gift from can opener. Love them randy thanks so much!!! Top quality work here.  randy is a great guy. Glad I was able to get you know you better.


Wow, nice!! Awesome work there Can-Opener, geez. And, and congrats S.S. on getting two sweet shooters.


----------



## phil

there's some Awesome slingshots there fellas very nice work from all well done B)


----------



## MagicTorch100

Very very nice work folks.


----------



## LVO

Hey folks!Here are the results of my trade from Nathan, (Flippinout) on Friday and man, did I score HUGE! The first one is a Hickory and spectraply with Sycamore palmswells. Then he stabilized the entire thing. The man is a genius. The narrow waist combined with the palm swells make it a very comfy shooter. Banded with .04 latex( I think). Wow...and amazing! Fantastic shooter.

The second shooter is a wonderful Scout with the new FlipClips. Will be trying these out over the next few weeks with a wide variety of bands. I love these shooters!

Thank you, Nathan!

















Thanks again!!

LVO


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice score! Those clips are interesting. Let us know how you like them


----------



## flippinout

Glad you like it LVO! Enjoy


----------



## MagicTorch100

Nice one LVO, you did well there.


----------



## B.P.R

Lucky barstool


----------



## SmilingFury

nice, LVO! they are both great, but that pale one is one fox of a shooter. enjoy!

nice job as always Nathan,

SF


----------



## Dr J

Outstanding slingshots! I am impressed with the standard of the work being presented. Fantastic guys!


----------



## NaturalACE

Those are sweet LVO! Nice job 
Nathan, amazing slim line for the Sycamore shooter


----------



## flippinout

That one is a full bodied shooter with almost a 7/8" cross section. Fills the hand just right.


----------



## LVO

NaturalACE said:


> Those are sweet LVO! Nice job
> Nathan, amazing slim line for the Sycamore shooter


Hopefully you get to shoot them next week!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Man that one with the sycamore swell looks sweet. Happy shooting Larry!


----------



## NaturalACE

Awesome! Bring bottles because I will have the glass gallery set up in our dumpster ????????


----------



## rockslinger

Nice score LVO!


----------



## phil

Awesome


----------



## SmilingFury

If I didn't just become the poster boy for why newbies should participate in Secret Santa, I don't know who is!!!

I was lucky enough to be paired with Pawpawsailor, the master pfs maker around these parts. If you don't know who Pawpawsailor is then you must not have ever heard of a pfs, or a slingshot, and this must be your first time on this forum for that matter. Btw welcome to the forum, hahaha. The only thing more grand than his kindness and calm demeanor is his generosity. I have seen how he treats people he disagrees with and one would be hard pressed to ever have seen him say a cruel word or lose his temper. I don't know Pawpawsailor that well, or for that long either. But from what I have seen, he is a true gentleman and that is a fact.
Pawpawsailor contacted me and sent me a picture of 5, yes 5! , slingshots to choose from. They were slingshots he had made recently and wanted to give me the chance to pick mine myself. Actually he said to either take one out of the three on the left, or take both of the one's on the right!! The two on the right came from the same tree. Boy was I in a pickle(pun intended). One was better than the next, and the fact that I could have the two on the right made my choice not one bit easier! That is how nice all of these shooters were. I asked Perry if i could sleep on it. He said sure. He also mentioned that one of them came from a tree that had been struck by lightning!! And that the distinct marking on that frame was a residual burn. My choice was made right then and there.
I had visions of the movie "The Natural" where Roy Hobbs makes his mighty bat from a lightning stuck tree... ...I wrote Pawpaw back right then and there and asked for the one he himself named "White Lightning". The thread is here if you want to see it: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26530-white-lightning-white-oak-natural-struck-by-lightning/?hl=%2Bwhite+%2Blightning

It is made from a white laurel oak and it a nice large pfs that fits my hand very well. It is crafted perfectly and has what I assume is a CA finish. It is the nicest shooter I own. Flawless even.
When I unwrapped the package, I was surprised to find that Perry sent White Lightning to me here in Paris, from Alabama, with a traveling companion!! There was a very cool smaller pfs inside the envelope. I am not sure what wood it is made out of. My dendro-identification skills are not the best.lol. This thing is a beauty on its own! I do believe I will name it Lil' Thunder!

I received the two nicest shooters in my collection today, both from Pawpawsailor.

Perry, you have given me sunshine on a cloudy Parisian day! These two shooters also have shown me what can be possible. As I have just received a box of raw forks today, I look forward to the opportunity to reach for the kind of workmanship Pawpawsailor has mastered. 
One day , maybe... 
You have been generous and kind to me , even though it was obvious from the onset that my work could not compare to your own. Perry, I hope you enjoy what I sent you, when it finally arrives. They might not be show pieces, but I shot them and they are as fun as penguins on rollerskates! Perry, you are truly a class act sir. Thank you.
Ok, now for some pictures. Pawpawsailor banded White Lightning with latex I believe, and Lil' Thunder has TBG on it. Both have supersure kangaroo pouches on them. They shoot awesome and I love them!







. 





























Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you Perry! 
And to everyone else too! 
I am just so happy, hahaha!
TRADES RULE!!!
Be well, 
SF


----------



## LVO

fantastic score! Perry truly is one of the great gentleman on here and a fantastic craftsman, too. Plays a mean ukulele as well!


----------



## TSM

Those are some great 'lil shooters.


----------



## NoobShooter

I just want to thank Phil for this magnificent slingshot. Thank you and Merry Christmas.

It's a nice ergo HDPE with acrylic on the palm. I am using my phone from work. So I hope this all works well.


----------



## LVO

Nice looking shooter! Really nice!


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice one noob, that looks cool. Enjoy it! Well done Phil.
Be well,
SF


----------



## phil

Thanks fella glad you like it ATB Phil.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Nice, nice!!


----------



## GHT

A wonderful display of craftsmanship and forum spirit on this thread.
Beautiful twin set SmilingFury.


----------



## flipgun

Some Fine examples!


----------



## NoForkHit

Hello Fellas,

guess what? Today I had a visit from our Slingshot-Santa. He brought me an amazing present from AnTrAxX. Well I don't want to make you envious, but I have to.

I received such a wonderful piece of art. An aluminum core Slingshot with an outer face of Zebrano. (I guess it's Zebrano.) The outer face is devided into halves, counter-rotated and separated by a small black stripe. The Slingshot looks like a feather head of an arrow. Powerfull. Fast. Inexorable.
But at the same time it is so smooth. So comfortable. So Perfect.

Well Ladies and gentlemen, the star is on stage and I am very proud to open the curtain to present you my Slingshot of the year. Thank you so much AnTrAxX!





  








Secret Santa 2013 from AnTrAxX 03




__
NoForkHit


__
Nov 27, 2013












  








Secret Santa 2013 from AnTrAxX 01




__
NoForkHit


__
Nov 27, 2013


__
2











  








Secret Santa 2013 from AnTrAxX 05




__
NoForkHit


__
Nov 27, 2013


__
1











  








Secret Santa 2013 from AnTrAxX 04




__
NoForkHit


__
Nov 27, 2013












  








Secret Santa 2013 from AnTrAxX 06




__
NoForkHit


__
Nov 27, 2013












  








Secret Santa 2013 from AnTrAxX 02




__
NoForkHit


__
Nov 27, 2013


----------



## flipgun

:aahhhh:


----------



## matthiasdaues

:yeahthat:


----------



## PorkChopSling

What the!!! The Holy Grail of slingshots!! Wow!!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Oh man!

To quote Monty Python "You lucky lucky bas####"

Very nice NFH, thanks for the pcs.


----------



## AnTrAxX

Glad you like her.

I call her "Spine"

Have fun


----------



## trobbie66

Everybody gone from the oridginal thread. HOLY CARP (reverend fish) Got a pkg from MJ today....... I am finishing tonight. Going to buddys with a case of beer , to use the buffing wheel. MJ to you I can get 6 day mail , so end of next week, I will open yours when U get mine. ( been feeling it up real good) Magic, I think the best post is about 10 days. I will wait till U get also


----------



## MagicTorch100

Sounds like a plan Trobbie, can't wait.


----------



## M.J

trobbie66 said:


> Everybody gone from the oridginal thread. HOLY CARP (reverend fish) Got a pkg from MJ today....... I am finishing tonight. Going to buddys with a case of beer , to use the buffing wheel. MJ to you I can get 6 day mail , so end of next week, I will open yours when U get mine. ( been feeling it up real good) Magic, I think the best post is about 10 days. I will wait till U get also


Dude, open it!

Waiting is no fun :ups:


----------



## jld70

Awesome shooters so far everyone! Keep em coming


----------



## matthiasdaues

Hmmm. QA



M.J said:


> trobbie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody gone from the oridginal thread. HOLY CARP (reverend fish) Got a pkg from MJ today....... I am finishing tonight. Going to buddys with a case of beer , to use the buffing wheel. MJ to you I can get 6 day mail , so end of next week, I will open yours when U get mine. ( been feeling it up real good) Magic, I think the best post is about 10 days. I will wait till U get also
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, open it!
> 
> Waiting is no fun :ups:
Click to expand...

It seems today my package from BCLuxor has arrived. I'll take MJ's advice  - Cheers, M.


----------



## matthiasdaues

I went home and couldn't help but - well, see above 

Ben aka BCLuxor's package was a rather innocent looking affair from the outside, offering no resistance to my greedy ripping. But I quickly went from pleased to awed to dumbstruck when, piece by piece, I unwrapped the treasure trove of his secret santa gift assortment: Two of his signature style ringshooters, a natural Laburnum fork and a board cut black american walnut, and two palmswell laminations for use at my discretion. Here's the pics:










The American Walnut shooter with a high gloss CA finish (first time I saw and felt this for real, I'm very positively surprised by the look and feel of it!)...










...and a palmswell of cocobolo, osage orange and - darn, I forgot, but I think - bubinga:










And the natural with a palmswell of cocobolo (I'm rather sure of this, am I not):



















Completing the package were two sets of looped tubes with very well cut and dimensioned leather pouches. I've never shot tubes before and must say that Ben introduced me to a very wicked propellant for my 8 mm shot 

I'm overwhelmed by the generosity on a personal level and from a slingshot shooting point of view I must say that the quality of the rigs Ben sent me is great, regarding material and practicality. Thanks a lot. Also I'm very sure, alas, that I got the better end of the deal 

Merry Christmas to all and sundry and especially to BCLuxor.

Be well and cheers, M.


----------



## DukaThe

Today I got this amazing sligshot from Australia. Thank you Wombat! Base wood is karri, swell is beech and the cap is walnut. I got it with a TBGold bandset. It fits my hand really good and I will test it later.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Everyone's new shooters looks slammin! Nice job!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Excellent!! Super nice new slings!


----------



## NaturalACE

Well, the mailman stopped by today, and low and behold, an international package! A little yellow envelope just sitting there looking inconspicuous. It didn't last against the scissors, to reveal an amazing natural. The understated lines of a beauty, that had a series of cracks filled to give character. Little flecks if a metal flake glint in the dark brown resin. Comfortable beyond belief. All I can say is thank you Sharker! I hope you like my slingshot as much.


----------



## MagicTorch100

A result there NaturalAce, very nice.


----------



## NaturalACE

Here it is again, banded with the band set and two marbles that were also in the package...shoots amazing!


----------



## flipgun

Killer! ALL of them!


----------



## youcanthide

Nice cattys

Wish mine would hurry up and make its way to eshots door :sorry:


----------



## Jaximus

Wow, so much awesome in one thread. I wouldn't even know where to start. There's some world-class stuff going on in here. Anybody looking for an apprentice? I can sweep up sawdust like a champ!


----------



## LVO

NaturalACE said:


> Here it is again, banded with the band set and two marbles that were also in the package...shoots amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Great score, man! That's a real beauty! Can't wait to see it!

The grain looks awesome!


----------



## NaturalACE

LVO said:


> Great score, man! That's a real beauty! Can't wait to see it!
> 
> The grain looks awesome!


Hopefully some time next week...????????


----------



## flipgun

Hello All! I got my package from flicks today! I opened the box and was knocked out! Jens had sent me one of his "bow" design in Oak and Ash with green paper micarta lines with top slot attachment. I unwrapped it like this.



I'm rattling on to Lady Flipgun about what it was called, what it was made of, how it was made, how it hooked up and generally being being blown away about how cool it was. Then... I turned it over.



And there cut into the face of it is my Danged Name! :aahhhh: How Cool is that shirt! :banana:

He has it set up for 7mm steel and included a little pack of ammo to get me started, which I shot up in about 2 minutes! Jens also included a nice pouch from E~Shot which is much appreciated as well.

Thanx again my friend! I am shickled titless!

Almost forgot! Also included was a couple of nice pieces of therapy band to make some more bands for it!


----------



## flicks

Yay, you got it! I am really glad that you like the little shooter.
Have fun! I am looking forward to your package!


----------



## f00by

Got mine in the mail last Wednesday. Felt bad about posting (or doing anything else for that matter) till I was done with my exchange 

JJH (Jake) sent this great selection for me...





  








IMG 6633




__
f00by


__
Nov 30, 2013








BBShooter is a paintbrush handle with pine and cherry palm swells. A lot of fun to shoot (one of my guilty pleasures)




  








IMG 6635




__
f00by


__
Nov 30, 2013








Finished natural is live oak. Smooth as glass. Cannot wait to get some bands on it. It's the perfect size for just slipping into any pocket.




  








IMG 6637




__
f00by


__
Nov 30, 2013








The all-barked-up fork looks like its gonna be a helluva hammer  Gonna strip the bark off of this one soon




  








IMG 6634




__
f00by


__
Nov 30, 2013








Thanks for the great selection Jake! Super proud to own all of these 

Cheers
f00bs


----------



## MagicTorch100

Flipgun that's awesome, you must be tickled pink...

Great score as well fooby, secret Santa rules..


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i got my trade today with Gex1983 and i like the feel of both of them the hammer grip is made if mahogany and a small board cut cant wair to get to shooting

thank you.


----------



## LVO

Great score there, Ghost! I'm a big fan of those!


----------



## e~shot

Got this fantastic HDPE shooter from youcanthide, it is rock solid fist nicely to my hands. I wonder how he cut the HDPE with hand tools.


----------



## youcanthide

e~shot said:


> Got this fantastic HDPE shooter from youcanthide, it is rock solid fist nicely to my hands. I wonder how he cut the HDPE with hand tools.


Coping saw, took some effort, sorry again about the roughness, i did my best to get it out, worked to some degree but i couldnt get the rest out with what i had. Hope it shoots well anyway !


----------



## flipgun

Ain't roughness. Is custom textured grip.

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84

Very nice shooters so far from everyone, I am very impressed. Top notch fun all around  Some amazing generosity too! Keep it up!!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Nice work on that shooter YCH, looks like the tactical business.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Everyone's done real well! Top work all round..


----------



## Sharker

NaturalACE said:


> Here it is again, banded with the band set and two marbles that were also in the package...shoots amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


 i have happy, that you like it, i still waiting your pacrel, im so exited.


----------



## TSM

Man, this next SSOTM is going to be loaded with a bunch of awesome shooters. Really great work from everybody.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

I received a package from my friend and swap mate SmilingFury today, and was delighted to find two beautiful shooters. A natural Beech PFS equipped with 1745 Dankung tubes and a polymorph similarly equipped PFS. They are both beauties, and great shooters to boot.


----------



## TSM

Yeah, polymorph!!! Great job SmilingFury!


----------



## youcanthide

Well a problem on my part with eshots catty, the adhesive i bought seemed to not cure right or perfaps got knocked about in the post but the pin actually came off upon delivery, it did look like this



Sorry again about that eshot :blush:


----------



## The Gopher

Here is the sleek little Yew shooter I got from EpicAussie, thank you!


----------



## f00by

Purdy EA! Lucky Gopher


----------



## M.J

That's a superb nat, Gopher!


----------



## Jaximus

Yeah, EA definitely nailed it.


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice job EA!! That is a beautiful piece of wood and it has been coaxed into a super cool shooter. Congrats to you both.
SF


----------



## SmilingFury

Thank you for the nice post Perry. I am glad you like them. Happy holidays!
SF


----------



## BCLuxor

Well I received my gift today from Matthias and you guys all got the short straw I got the real goods  Superb craftsmanship! Really well carved and well though out slingshot it sits in all the right parts of my hands, I am so happy with this one and the bonus gifts the Buffalo hide and Q's Special finishing wax are just genius! Thank you again M! Frame is Willow Btw I do not recall to many people using this wood yet it is so nice!


----------



## LVO

ooooohhhhh baby!!!

That's sweet! And great add on gifts, too! Nice big cup of Q sauce!


----------



## TSM

Great work Matthias! What a beauty.


----------



## NaturalACE

All of the slingshots have been amazing, unique pieces that everyone will treasure for years...And there are so many yet to come!


----------



## matthiasdaues

BCluxor said:


> Well I received my gift today from Matthias and you guys all got the short straw I got the real goods  Superb craftsmanship! Really well carved and well though out slingshot it sits in all the right parts of my hands, I am so happy with this one and the bonus gifts the Buffalo hide and Q's Special finishing wax are just genius! Thank you again M! Frame is Willow Btw I do not recall to many people using this wood yet it is so nice!


I'm glad you like it, Ben  - Since I suspect that the tree the wood came from has been a silver willow I christened the thing Maxwell, in memoriam of the Beatles song. Don't put too strong a band on it, thought, the willow wood is not a brunt bearer as are oak and ash 

And since I'm a vain man I posted some show off photos of Maxwell in the Homemade section now that it found its way to you.

And I still think that I got the better end of our trade 

Cheers, M:


----------



## flipgun

I like Fat Bottomed Girls! Nice balance, good shape and prolly a lot stronger than you think. Nice!


----------



## f00by

So much slingshot p0rn in here. Dayum!!


----------



## JJH

Hello everyon
I would like to share what I received in the mail from f00by. The core is a split gram red oak. Originally 3/4" thick split in two. The faces are Mexican ebony and the palm swells are white walnut. It is by far the nicest SS in my collection (the rest are made by me) ant the tubing is a nice change from the TB-Blue that I have. Only got to shoot a few shots but feels excellentin my hand 
Thanks again fooby
Jake


----------



## f00by

Glad you like it Jake  thanks again for the slings you gave me.


----------



## ash

Beautiful work, F00bz!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Wow thats tidy!.. Im liking all I've seen, everyone has put alot of thought and time into every shooter.


----------



## flippinout

I got two dandy shooters from LVO. The first is made from a gnarly old locust fork that appears to have been in a fire at some point in it's life as a tree. This one is character laden and has a lovely walnut cap.













































This next one is made from Cocobolo with cherry core. I am not sure if LVO knew that I love tiny slingshots, but this one was just my style and size! It has been in my pocket since I got it.































Thanks for a great trade LVO and Merry Christmas!


----------



## M.J

I wish I could reach through the screen and shoot that boardcut, it's perfection!! :wub:


----------



## NaturalACE

Clearly you performed under pressure because you did a great job on both of those shooters LVO...the finish turned out sweet on the natural, and the shape and size of the board cut is sweet. That was a sweet gift...Lucky match up for both.


----------



## flipgun

Liken' 'Em!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Nice, nice, chalk full of awesomeness!!


----------



## LVO

Glad you like them, Nathan! The little one feels great in the hand. The Locust definitely has character! Lol. Your pics are fantastic, by the way.


----------



## MagicTorch100

That mini is splendid LVO, great work..


----------



## bullseyeben!

Great work! Lucky Nathan


----------



## BCLuxor

That Coco board cut is Awesome! LVO If you make any more like that and want a trade again shoot a p.m my way !


----------



## Dr J

Looking at these SS is extreamly humbling, almost emotional, well done folks!


----------



## HP Slingshots

WOOW, got the package sent by 'the gropher' today, so amazed with the effort he has put into the catty  so happy and thank you so match to the Gropher, Love the catty and the blank and the natural 

-Epic





  








IMG 1667




__
HP Slingshots


__
Dec 7, 2013











  








IMG 1669




__
HP Slingshots


__
Dec 7, 2013











  








IMG 1670




__
HP Slingshots


__
Dec 7, 2013











  








IMG 1668




__
HP Slingshots


__
Dec 7, 2013


__
1










  








IMG 1671




__
HP Slingshots


__
Dec 7, 2013


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice work Gopher! Congrats on the great gift EA!


----------



## LVO

flippinout said:


> I got two dandy shooters from LVO. The first is made from a gnarly old locust fork that appears to have been in a fire at some point in it's life as a tree. This one is character laden and has a lovely walnut cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great trade LVO and Merry Christmas!


I just wanted to give a shout out to Quarterinmynose to sending me this beautiful piece of cocobolo about a year ago, Thanks, Chad!


----------



## The Gopher

The hazel fork was one i had finished a while ago but wasn't happy with it, for this trade i thought i would fix it up, i liked how the rework turned out. The laurel ***** heel gave me fits though, I've worked with exotics but this stuff is soooo oily. The board cut is a pattern from another member, i think justplainduke posted that pattern. The fork is ash.


----------



## HP Slingshots

Cheers gopher again, its one of the beautiful centre peaces in my collection 

-Epic


----------



## AnTrAxX

Hey Guys!

noforkhit´s part of your "Secret-Santa-Deal" arrived a couple of days ago.

I really wanted to get Pics when the weather was a little bit better...rain and clouds all over the place since days...

I just didn´t want to wait any longer, thank god my Cam is a bit weatherproof...so i took them both out in the rain and took some Pics.

What i got was a wonderfully carved natural beech fork.

noforkhit asked for my handsize to match it, and boy did he get a perfect fit....literally like a glove. Thumb and Index finger wrap around the neck very tight and ensure a good grip.

On top of that the handle is a bit pistolshaped to make it even more ergonomic.

As a bonus he glued on a very nice Cherry-Buttcap that fits the overall look very well and banded her up with TBG and a (colorwise) nicely fitting pouch.

Thank you very much for this cool slinger man! Without a doubt my favourite natural thus far!


----------



## flipgun

very cool! Nice carve.


----------



## HP Slingshots

theres some extremely cool colour and grain contrast there 

-Epic


----------



## toolmantf99

I am happy to present my trade gift from bullseyeben! This beast is a solid 1 1/8" thick piece of macassar ebony and weights in at 5.77 ounces. I love the finger grooves and haven't put it down since receiving it yesterday. I cannot thank Ben enough for this shooter! I hope you are as happy as I am when you received yours. Ben was also kind enough to throw in two bandsets; one is double theraband silver with an E-Shot pouch and the other is double theraband black with a SuperSure pouch. I can't wait to band this sucker up and get shooting (please, no fork hits :nono: )!

Thank you Ben for being so cool with the whole trading process and thank you Hrawk for setting up the Secret Santa trades.


----------



## flipgun

A Fine lookin' piece! Enjoy!


----------



## bullseyeben!

COOL photos Tim  !
When you said it was cold, I didn't think it that cold.. The snow really shows the colour of the timber...
Again, im real happy you like it, and thanks for being such a great bloke to trade with! Even in the most hectic of baby born times! Enjoy mate, looking forward to your trade


----------



## MagicTorch100

The green eyed monster lurks within..

Lovely work Bullseye!


----------



## f00by

Classic bullseye  love it.


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice job Bullseye! Enjoy the toy toolman


----------



## PorkChopSling

Wow congratulations toolman!! That is one seriously awesome shooter!! And super awesome of you bullseyeben, it's a beauty for sure!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well as I mentioned to Tim the toolman, I have been coming home every day in my lunch break to check the mail box.. ( I live on a busy road, with alot of curious characters walking about) today was no different, and no joy...yet.
So I went back to work, then finished off for the day, then picked my lad up from the inlaws.. As I struggled my way to the front door holding a cute but heavy 2 yr old boy, work bag, & a 6 pack, I stepped and rolled my ankle on what appeared to be a postal box from the states!
The ankle was no worry compared to the excitement of whats in the package! 
As soon as I could, opened the box only to find a perfect lil shooter, and some super fantastic extras!
The slingshot itself I believe is something Tim has design wise come up with himself. A slender, strong, yet very pocketable design, that will accommodate the toughest tubs, or the fastest flats. A treat to the eye, I can only guess its walnut timber, with a solid aluminum core.
A pleasure to hold, and un noticable in the pocket. Finished like magic, im a lucky bloke 
As if this wasnt generosity enough, the toolman also sent me a quantity of thera gold, some lively light tubes, quality pouches from our resident pounch dudes  ....Aaaaaaannndd a lovely " Bracelet" lol you crack me up Tim.. ( Lanyard ) 
I could go on, but I'll let the pictures do the talking, although taken via phone, I hope every one can see how lucky I have been to be paired with Tim! Merry Xmas all!


----------



## LVO

Beautiful work! You both did very well on the trade. Nice bit of extras, too. I envy your shooter and your weather, Ben!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Very nice, love the Alu core nice understated elegance.


----------



## flicks

Santa stopped by on Saturday and brought me a package from flipgun.

What I found inside knocked me off - 2 awesome slingshots!!! A Chalice, made from Red Oak and Cedar and a Derringer with an outstanding grain! Both are banded up with Tex-Shooter latex.

I did a shooting session on Sunday. What can I say.... they fit my hand perfectly and they shoot like a dream!

Sorry for the poor studio pics which do not justice the beauty of these slingshots. I hoped to take some sunny photos outdoors, but currently we have lousy weather here in Germany 

Paul, thanks again for these great shooters. They will have a special place in my collection!


----------



## B.P.R




----------



## flipgun

Thanx Jens. That Derringer, No other piece of the wood that came from has grained up like that. I'm very happy that you like them.


----------



## SmilingFury

Great video BPR. Beauty of a slingshot too! Enjoy her! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## LVO

flicks said:


> Santa stopped by on Saturday and brought me a package from flipgun.
> 
> What I found inside knocked me off - 2 awesome slingshots!!! A Chalice, made from Red Oak and Cedar and a Derringer with an outstanding grain! Both are banded up with Tex-Shooter latex.
> I did a shooting session on Sunday. What can I say.... they fit my hand perfectly and they shoot like a dream!
> 
> Sorry for the poor studio pics which do not justice the beauty of these slingshots. I hoped to take some sunny photos outdoors, but currently we have lousy weather here in Germany
> 
> Paul, thanks again for these great shooters. They will have a special place in my collection!


Wow! Those are beautiful!The grain on the Derringer is amazing!
Great job on the trade!


----------



## Sharker

Omg, looks like Secret Santa is more like over bidding competition . Next year i know what kind event it is. But hear now, today i get my long waited package, Santa was visit my local post office, what was itself really messy like everywhere before the holidays. I get big carton box, my heart jump inside me when i walk to home. And when i open the box ... im just speechless, this smoked bison leather bag and ... and the slingshot itself. Just wow, big big thank you NaturalACE, you make my christmas very nice.


----------



## TSM

Man, that's super nice!


----------



## NaturalACE

I am thrilled you like it Sharker...I do hope it shoots well for you, because it was really hard to put in the box to send it :blush: . It was the first time I had worked with antler, and the antler palm swell was tricky, but made it that much better in the end. I really like the shooter you sent to me, and am lucky to have had such a great partner in this. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

B.P.R said:


>


Great Video! I laughed at the first part with the tree fork. Thanks for the shout out! and what a lucky duck to get such a beauty of a slingshot!


----------



## B.P.R

Heres mine from scarface tom...

Better pics 

View attachment 47193
View attachment 47195
View attachment 47196
View attachment 47197
View attachment 47198
View attachment 47199


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Sharker said:


> Omg, looks like Secret Santa is more like over bidding competition . Next year i know what kind event it is. But hear now, today i get my long waited package, Santa was visit my local post office, what was itself really messy like everywhere before the holidays. I get big carton box, my heart jump inside me when i walk to home. And when i open the box ... im just speechless, this smoked bison leather bag and ... and the slingshot itself. Just wow, big big thank you NaturalACE, you make my christmas very nice.


This whole set is gorgeous!!


----------



## Jaximus

You guys have pulled out all the stops, burned the stops in a fire, scattered their ashes to the wind, razed the forest the stops were harvested from and salted the earth upon which the trees were planted so nothing will ever grow there again. This entire thread is just ridiculous.


----------



## B.P.R

Second try...

Heres some better pictures of mine from scarface tom


----------



## LVO

Great score, Sharker!!

I see your patience( anxiety) paid off!. Great looking shooter and great looking kit, too. NaturalAce is a great guy and is quite an artist, too. Super nice, guy to boot!


----------



## TSM

Wow! I didn't see the green in the video. It really just pops out in the pictures.


----------



## Sharker

NaturalACE said:


> I am thrilled you like it Sharker...I do hope it shoots well for you, because it was really hard to put in the box to send it :blush: . It was the first time I had worked with antler, and the antler palm swell was tricky, but made it that much better in the end. I really like the shooter you sent to me, and am lucky to have had such a great partner in this. Merry Christmas!


 i know what you feel, actually i was same feeling, when i send you what i made :blush: . But yours are so beautiful, i show it all my friends.



LVO said:


> Great score, Sharker!!
> 
> I see your patience( anxiety) paid off!. Great looking shooter and great looking kit, too. NaturalAce is a great guy and is quite an artist, too. Super nice, guy to boot!


Yeah it is  im so happy, best christmas gift so far, i see the time and patience what are put in this gift. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## ash

Some amazing stuff here!


----------



## Y+shooter

WOW! that's amazing. (Computers running slow I was trying to quote on sharkers)


----------



## leon13

So Wat can i say,

look for your self

Thanks a million Dan Ford you are a nut !

this is soooooo cool

i am so speechless

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1409]





  








&quot; The Gift Case &quot;




__
leon13


__
Dec 11, 2013




" The Gift Case "









  








The Company Label




__
leon13


__
Dec 11, 2013


__
1



Dragonfly Pin Cool !









  








The Back




__
leon13


__
Dec 11, 2013











  








The Front




__
leon13


__
Dec 11, 2013











  








Up close




__
leon13


__
Dec 11, 2013




Soo Coool









  








The Side




__
leon13


__
Dec 11, 2013











  








Close Side




__
leon13


__
Dec 11, 2013








oh and i got something els but thats in another show case thanks so mush Dan Ford you are really a genius.


----------



## SmilingFury

Pretty awesome Dan! Congrats Leon! She is beautiful and tough at the same time. Lol
Enjoy,
SF


----------



## dan ford

I'm really stoked you like it Leon ... Merry Christmas mate  ..I hope it shoots straight for you 

Can't wait for your package to arrive ...i'm real excited !


----------



## Jaximus

That is really some impressive work, Dan. I'm so humbled by the craftsmanship here. I've got a long way to go for sure.


----------



## BCLuxor

Treasure that Leon! That be one awesome slingshot nice work Dan


----------



## PorkChopSling

Geez, makes me feel like a kid in a candy store ????


----------



## Hrawk

I've actually had this frame for a few days now but had to wait to get my camera back before posting.

Here is my gift from Gardengroove.

This is without a doubt one of the best looking frames in my collection. I love the attention to detail that has gone into making this.

I've tried my best to catch the details in the photos but sadly they do not do it justice.

I'm not sure of the exact timbers used here so hopefully Gardengroove can fill us in. There is a different front and back timber as well as the palm swell and tip inserts. There are surrounding a black acrylic core with white acrylic spacers and red acrylic details on the fork tips.

I really love the aluminium tube used in the slots for tying on the bands. A subtle touch but one that really works and looks great!

Thanks so much man, it's an amazing piece of work!


----------



## Dr J

Outstandingly nice !


----------



## Beanflip

Hrawk said:


> I've actually had this frame for a few days now but had to wait to get my camera back before posting.
> 
> Here is my gift from Gardengroove.
> 
> This is without a doubt one of the best looking frames in my collection. I love the attention to detail that has gone into making this.
> 
> I've tried my best to catch the details in the photos but sadly they do not do it justice.
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact timbers used here so hopefully Gardengroove can fill us in. There is a different front and back timber as well as the palm swell and tip inserts. There are surrounding a black acrylic core with white acrylic spacers and red acrylic details on the fork tips.
> 
> I really love the aluminium tube used in the slots for tying on the bands. A subtle touch but one that really works and looks great!
> 
> Thanks so much man, it's an amazing piece of work!


Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## LVO

Oh boy! Man, that's a beautiful fork! Lucky guy, Hrawk! Gardengroove, that is amazing!


----------



## flipgun

Oh! Baby! :wub:

I have learned so many things on this trade.


----------



## e~shot

6 runs over the stadium Hrawk!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Such outstanding work guys. Brilliant Dan, gardengroove and Tom, simply brilliant.


----------



## bullseyeben!

F me gently.. Thats outstanding. What a great trade this xmas! Now every one give themselves a pat on the back


----------



## SmilingFury

Wow, what a nice piece Gardengrove. Truly impressive. A fitting gift for a craftsman like Hrawk. Well done. Enjoy her Hrawk (as if anyone could not enjoy that awesome sling).
Be well,
SF


----------



## Gardengroove

Hrawk said:


> I've actually had this frame for a few days now but had to wait to get my camera back before posting.
> 
> Here is my gift from Gardengroove.
> 
> This is without a doubt one of the best looking frames in my collection. I love the attention to detail that has gone into making this.
> 
> I've tried my best to catch the details in the photos but sadly they do not do it justice.
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact timbers used here so hopefully Gardengroove can fill us in. There is a different front and back timber as well as the palm swell and tip inserts. There are surrounding a black acrylic core with white acrylic spacers and red acrylic details on the fork tips.
> 
> I really love the aluminium tube used in the slots for tying on the bands. A subtle touch but one that really works and looks great!
> 
> Thanks so much man, it's an amazing piece of work!


Daniel, I am glad you finally got the slingshot  I was already beginning to wonder if the package got lost or stuck at the customs!

First of all, I'd like to give a shoutout to Nathan Masters and Bill Hays, as the design of this slingshot is based on their creations:

- The lower portion is based on the Scout with "scallops" for thumb and forefinger allocation, narrow waist and full double palmswells

- The throat and the fork tips are based on Bill's "Hunter TTF"

Next I wanna let you all know how much I enjoy spending my free time on this forum with all the creative minds here. That's what drives me to go into the shop and build something new or try out new techniques. Kudos to Hrawk for hosting this event! I missed the Secret Santa giveaway last year but that won't happen again 

The slingshot was made with mostly hand tools (coping saw, hacksaw, different rasps and files, exacto knife and sandpaper) and few electric tools (Dremel and drill press). The material for the core is called "pertinax" here. It's similar to paper micarta and phenolic hard paper. Next are two white G10 spacers. The face wood on the front and back is mahogany which turned out darker on one side. The fork tips and palmswells are made of Sri Lanka ebony wood and the material for the spacers (red and white) is vulcan fibre. I also try myself at knifemaking, so I wanted to try out how the spacers and mosaic pin would look.

This slinger was fun to make and I hope it doesn't become a wall hanger  I can't wait to receive yours! Merry Christmas to all of you!

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Jaximus

bullseyeben! said:


> F me gently..


My sentiments exactly, Ben. Stunning piece, Gardengroove.

Someone mentioned doing a slingshot of the month type thing just with these gifts. At this point, seeing what I've seen, I don't think that would be a good idea. There's no way I could pick just one of these slingshots as the "best" one.


----------



## NaturalACE

One more to add to the "exceptional" list. Outstanding work gentlemen!


----------



## quarterinmynose

It's my turn to show off some goods, and man do I have something to show!

Okay. Let me start by saying that I am a huge Elder Scrolls fan. During the messaging between Jaximus and Myself we were going on about video games and such. I mentioned that I was a fan of The Elder Scrolls Series, nothing more, simply that I like these games a fair bit. Well that may have been a bit of an understatement. I currently have just over 296 hours spent playing Skyrim, over 350 hours spent playing Oblivion, and a fair amount of time spent in Morrowind(even if little was actually accomplished). Lucky me that Jaximus just happened to pick this subject for an awesome themed slingshot package! I actually have the Imperial dragon emblem on the box I keep my band supplies in, and on my truck in two places......and now on a very special box that holds a very special slingshot!









Let me present to you Goldbrand! yes, my new beauty has a name!









Included with Goldbrand was this awesome letter, written on an aged looking parchment, and wax sealed to ward off prying eyes.

Written in true Elder Scrolls fashion. With correct date format and names, explaining Goldbrands situation within the Elder Scrolls lore/history.

































Check out the wicked gold inlay, awesome blackness spreading out from it, and the super silky CA finish!









Thanks Jaximus, you totally made my day, week, month. This will have an honored place as the centerpiece of all my Elder Scrolls dorkery. And thanks for the awesome cookies!


----------



## Hrawk

Wow, talk about going the extra mile!

That is downright awesome.

Great work Jax, she's a beauty!


----------



## SmilingFury

Congrats QIMN. Sick job on the whole package Jax! You hit the mark on this one for sure. Well done man. Shows a lot of imagination.
Love the gold inlay.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Btoon84

Dang QIMN!!! Lol that's so freakin epic it's not even funny!!!  Great pics. Jaximus, you're crazy! :bowdown: love ya for it!!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Wow - I'm no gamer, but that is something else. Epic Jax!


----------



## LVO

Wow! Fantastic gift that fits you in many ways.


----------



## Sharker

Very beautiful all!


----------



## Y+shooter

That's great it would be easy to do a Fallout version...


----------



## Jaximus

WHOA!!!!! Amazing pics, Chad! Holy freaking cow. I swear, the second and last pics could be screencaps right out of the game. That is awesome.

I'm really glad you liked the package. I had a blast making it. I leveled up my dorkery at least a couple times doing research on Elder Scrolls history, haha. +10 HP, +15 RECLUSIVENESS

You have my wife to thank for the beautiful handwriting on that letter. She busted out the fountain pen and everything. Didn't even give me any dirty looks when I asked her to do it.

I need to give a shoutout to SmilingFury. I wanted to keep the project a secret from QIMN, but I couldn't just keep my progress bottled up inside. This amounted to me basically sending daily status updates with pictures and stories of my successes and failures to SF. It definitely helped me out to be able to share like that. Thanks, buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaximus

Y+shooter said:


> That's great it would be easy to do a Fallout version...


The Pip-Shot... I can see it now. Off to the nerd cave!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

That is SO amazing!!!


----------



## August West

As a fellow Elder Scrolls/Skyrim nerd that is absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## Y+shooter

> The Pip-Shot... I can see it now. Off to the nerd cave!


I was thinking some thing like the dart gun. All it takes is a paint gun a toy car surgical tubing and maybe some duct tape...


----------



## PorkChopSling

That is some crazy nerdy awesomeness!!


----------



## jld70

Hey Guys and Gals
Here is my half of my trade with Metroplicity. A very cool Bamboo Cauchin. I also added a pic of its first victim. Its a very accurate little shooter. The aiming grove really shows when your holding it right. I also like Eric's pouches a lot.














Thanks a bunch
Jamie


----------



## Jaximus

On Thursday quarterinmynose informed me that he had shipped my package. This got me pretty amped up, but I knew I must temper my excitement. It took exactly a week for the package I sent to get to him and I didn't expect to be receiving anything any sooner than that. However, yesterday afternoon my GSD went ballistic and was telling me someone was outside. This was weird because I wasn't expecting any visitors and the mail usually shows up around 11am. I opened the front door and found a package sitting on the porch. It was from QIMN.

Best unexpected package ever! I opened the box and found a note from Chad and a sweet bag with a braided strap. Inside the bag was the goodness. A gorgeous TTF shooter made from a combination of spalted maple, bubinga, bloodwood, wenge, osage orange and dyed birch with a G10 core. (Had to consult my note for that, haha.)

































The pics do not do her justice. I was standing in my kitchen staring at the awesomeness for at least 30 minutes before I was able to snap out of it. Also in the bag was an aluminum shooter made from some kind of figure 8, wrapped with paracord and banded for BB's. Perfect for plinking on walks with the dog or loaning to beginners.









The pin on the end of the bag strap even has a special significance to me. It's a quick release pin used for various aviation applications. Chad tells me this one was the arming pin on a rocket! How cool is that?!

Thank you so much for this package, Chad. You made my Christmas and that's the truth. Now we're like total BFF's. FOREVER........


----------



## dan ford

Hi all ... I'm very excited to show you all what i just received from Leon13 aka Fabian ....this package is nothing short of awesome 









OK so here's a list of what i got......

First up 2 very cool slingshots ....the first is a leather covered slimline slingshot ,it's beautifully made and fits my hand just right..and you wont find a more pocketable shooter ...it came in a fantastic leather pouch ...... I absolutely love this shooter !















The second is a nice little knife only beech natural ring shooter with a felt wrapped handle ....it came banded for BB's with single 2040 and an awesome tiny roo pouch and another looped bandset set also with a roo pouch which is perfect for 9mm steel ....Fabian even included some plastic ammo so i can shoot indoors 















There was no less than 7 leather and 5 felt targets included some with pop out bulls eyes .... I think Fabian must have read my mind because i've been meaning to set an indoors winter range for a while now and these will be perfect for the job.....









Next up are 12 fantastic pouches ..... 4 different sizes ...3 of each .. they are made of kangaroo leather and are nice and light and very strong ! I love them  ....









On top of this little lot Fabian also sent me 50m of butchers string (fantastic as i'd just ran out !), 3 raw forks ...a silver birch,beech and platane and last but not least a big bar of chocolate covered marzipan 

I'm sure you'll all agree this was an awesome package !!

Fabian thank you so much my friend you are a very generous and very talented guy


----------



## MagicTorch100

Woah. Too good. Leon and QIMN, we salute you..


----------



## Jaximus

Great score, Dan. A leather covered slingshot, eh? I really like that.


----------



## dan ford

Jaximus said:


> Great score, Dan. A leather covered slingshot, eh? I really like that.


I just realised ..I think i got a leather fetish  cant put it down ...and the smell.........

Looks like you scored big there too Jax.... QUIMN is quite the craftsman !


----------



## Jaximus

dan ford said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great score, Dan. A leather covered slingshot, eh? I really like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I just realised ..I think i got a leather fetish  cant put it down ...and the smell.........
> Looks like you scored big there too Jax.... QUIMN is quite the craftsman !
Click to expand...

Yeah, Chad is the man. I don't won't to hurt anyone's feelings or anything, but... I'M THE WINNER! I won! Santa can suck it!


----------



## LVO

Jaximus said:


> On Thursday quarterinmynose informed me that he had shipped my package. This got me pretty amped up, but I knew I must temper my excitement. It took exactly a week for the package I sent to get to him and I didn't expect to be receiving anything any sooner than that. However, yesterday afternoon my GSD went ballistic and was telling me someone was outside. This was weird because I wasn't expecting any visitors and the mail usually shows up around 11am. I opened the front door and found a package sitting on the porch. It was from QIMN.
> 
> Best unexpected package ever! I opened the box and found a note from Chad and a sweet bag with a braided strap. Inside the bag was the goodness. A gorgeous TTF shooter made from a combination of spalted maple, bubinga, bloodwood, wenge, osage orange and dyed birch with a G10 core. (Had to consult my note for that, haha.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2721.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2725.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2722.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2726.JPG
> 
> The pics do not do her justice. I was standing in my kitchen staring at the awesomeness for at least 30 minutes before I was able to snap out of it. Also in the bag was an aluminum shooter made from some kind of figure 8, wrapped with paracord and banded for BB's. Perfect for plinking on walks with the dog or loaning to beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2734.JPG
> 
> The pin on the end of the bag strap even has a special significance to me. It's a quick release pin used for various aviation applications. Chad tells me this one was the arming pin on a rocket! How cool is that?!
> 
> Thank you so much for this package, Chad. You made my Christmas and that's the truth. Now we're like total BFF's. FOREVER........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2740.JPG


Holy cow, Chad! Dude, you are truly awesome! Fantastic trade on both ends!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Holy Father Christmas!! Dang!! Nice packages!!


----------



## Dr J

Great gifts guys enjoy! I think mine must be lost!


----------



## leon13

Dr J said:


> Great gifts guys enjoy! I think mine must be lost!


Send me your Adress ! I think Santa has forgoten Somthing her for u ;-)


----------



## quarterinmynose

Jaximus said:


> Thank you so much for this package, Chad. You made my Christmas and that's the truth. Now we're like total BFF's. FOREVER.......


"BFF's FOREVER..."??? :blinkcreeper)

LOL, You're crazy man. I'm glad you like them Jax. Happy Shooting!


----------



## SmilingFury

Great job Leon and QIMN!! You guys made Santa proud!! Super generous and handsome gifts all around. Enjoy the goodies Jax and Dan!
Be well,
SF


----------



## TSM

Some amazing generosity! You guys are just too much. Some really outstanding slingshots and that Elder Scroll "package"...off the freakin' chain!


----------



## leon13

dan ford said:


> Hi all ... I'm very excited to show you all what i just received from Leon13 aka Fabian ....this package is nothing short of awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret santa 003.JPG
> 
> OK so here's a list of what i got......
> 
> First up 2 very cool slingshots ....the first is a leather covered slimline slingshot ,it's beautifully made and fits my hand just right..and you wont find a more pocketable shooter ...it came in a fantastic leather pouch ...... I absolutely love this shooter !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret santa 005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret santa 008.JPG
> 
> The second is a nice little knife only beech natural ring shooter with a felt wrapped handle ....it came banded for BB's with single 2040 and an awesome tiny roo pouch and another looped bandset set also with a roo pouch which is perfect for 9mm steel ....Fabian even included some plastic ammo so i can shoot indoors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret santa 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret santa 006.JPG
> 
> There was no less than 7 leather and 5 felt targets included some with pop out bulls eyes .... I think Fabian must have read my mind because i've been meaning to set an indoors winter range for a while now and these will be perfect for the job.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret santa 009.JPG
> 
> Next up are 12 fantastic pouches ..... 4 different sizes ...3 of each .. they are made of kangaroo leather and are nice and light and very strong ! I love them  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret santa 007.JPG
> 
> On top of this little lot Fabian also sent me 50m of butchers string (fantastic as i'd just ran out !), 3 raw forks ...a silver birch,beech and platane and last but not least a big bar of chocolate covered marzipan
> 
> I'm sure you'll all agree this was an awesome package !!
> 
> Fabian thank you so much my friend you are a very generous and very talented guy


i have to thank All Buns Glazing for that slingshot design on my end over hear so just u know ;-)


----------



## wombat

Well customs finally let The Duka's package through.

A nice natural that's been trippled capped with 3 different woods, and a bonus minature version of Ghecko's sling along with a little wooden knife.

Happy with my haul!!


----------



## f00by

Superb!!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Very nice. That little knife is cool


----------



## Dr J

Nice!


----------



## Sharker

Very nice indeed


----------



## phil

Look at what I got in the post today I just want to thank NOOB Shooter for this AWESOME slingshot aluminium core and wood scales not sure what the woods are but it looks fantastic its also fitted with mosaic pins I love it many thanks fella ATB Phil.


----------



## Metropolicity

Completely forgot to show these beauties off.

Some kind of Brazilian natty with a cherry cap and a red oak TTF with a black line micarta core. Thanks JLD70!


----------



## flipgun

I'm Likein' em!


----------



## Metropolicity

jld70 said:


> Hey Guys and Gals
> Here is my half of my trade with Metroplicity. A very cool Bamboo Cauchin. I also added a pic of its first victim. Its a very accurate little shooter. The aiming grove really shows when your holding it right. I also like Eric's pouches a lot.
> Thanks a bunch
> Jamie


Ventilated for your pleasure


----------



## ash

Ah yes, it's my turn!!

In the red corner! All the way from British Columbia, CANADA!!!

THE BLOODWOOD BOARD CUT-AAAAHHHHHH!!!



And in the.... the... err.. the TAN CORNER - THE BIRCH NATURAL!!! HAAAAAAAACCHHHCHCHCCCHHHHAAAAA!!

Beautiful work from BC Slinger in both cases. Flawless finish sanding followed by a light oiling. Each is quite different to what I would make for myself in various ways. The natty being very symmetrical and able to stand up on it's own. For this reason, I think it's going to be my lounge-catty - residing in a prominent position at home as usable art.

The Bloodwood board cut is carved in such a way that it really locks into my thumb and forefinger in a very positive way. I look forward to blasting some cans with the latex strips it's rocking.

Way to go Matt!


----------



## flipgun

I do appreciate a good natural like this, but that BloodWood is a Charmer.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Very nice work there BC, nice haul Ash, stocking filled so to speak.


----------



## Dr J

Both beauties Ash! I like them a lot, congratulations my friend enjoy to the fullest


----------



## Jaximus

Slinger killed it! Very nice.


----------



## Gardengroove

I am lucky guy. I received my gift from Daniel aka Hrawk just in time before Christmas. Some time ago I saw a new status update of him saying "aluminum and acrylic shavings everywhere". I was wondering if it had something to do with the slingshot he was making for me. When the postman delivered a package to me with an address from Australia I was thrilled what would be inside. From the weight of the small package I new his status update was referring to what I got from him. Take a look for yourself what I beauty I got in the trade 























The handle is turned and milled from aluminum with a nice carbonfiber like adhesive foil. The handle is similar to Hrawk's MBBS. The fork itself is made of acrylic with nice grooves for shooting OTT. The screw is securing the fork to the handle. It is a really nice detail, but the deep milled groove and the fit of the fork is what makes this a very solid and stable shooter. I find this solution of attaching a fork to a handle very interesting. The handle will accept any kind of fork (for eample a TTF style) which makes this slingshot very special and versatile. I have a similar background to Hrawk (I'm a mechanical engineer) and I've to say his craftmanship and execution is flawless and very accurate. I like that. Just look at the finish - mirror finish on the aluminum and acrylic!

He also sent me a nice target bandset with longer bands I am used too. Looking forward to some half butterfly shooting 

Thanks again Hrawk, this slinger already has a special place in my collection.

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas,

Simon


----------



## MagicTorch100

A hint of Decco, very special indeed.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Dang! Beautiful work guys!

When it comes time to give, the members of this forum sure do know how to bring the goods to the table.

I really can't describe how proud I am to be among all you fine folks.


----------



## Hrawk

Awesome pics!

Glad you like it


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hello fellow slingers!! Happy New Year!!

My Santa buddy was Stej. We did the usual and exchanged questions, material options, etc. As time counted down, well life responsibilities slowed us down, but hey it happens and we stayed totally in sync with each other. I mean when he messaged me he was BLOing I was appling tung oil ???? when he messaged me he got my package I was in line at the post office picking mine up ????

Now down to business...







he sent me two!! The blue is HDPE from soda caps, it is flipping awesome!! Perfect little pocket shooter, fits in my hands very well. I am going to cut myself some tabs and fit it with looped 2040 tubes, my fav setup for a little shooter. The big one is a yew natural made for hammer grip ???? the grains are wow, the shape is perfect, the size awesome, I haven't named her yet but she now sleeps next to me on my night stand, my wife just looks at me and laughs. I banded her up with 040 latex and a rockstar pouch, the cans didn't even have a chance. 




















Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!!! I love my new shooters!!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Reeeeesult PCS, very nice. Got to love the Yew.


----------



## flipgun




----------



## M.J

The yew is a knockout!


----------



## rockslinger

Awesome!


----------



## rockslinger

Secret Santa from Pop Shot.

Nice osage sweet shooter w/ some awesome carving!

Also sent a raw guava fork and some tubing.

Thanks Steve, I love it!


----------



## Quercusuber

rockslinger said:


> 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003.JPG
> 
> Secret Santa from Pop Shot.
> 
> Nice osage sweet shooter w/ some awesome carving!
> 
> Also sent a raw guava fork and some tubing.
> 
> Thanks Steve, I love it!


 :shocked: Natural masterpiece!!!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sweet!! ????????


----------



## M.J

I'm probably more bummed out that my trade partner didn't post pics of the one I sent him than that I didn't get one back from him.
That'll teach me to take my own pics before sending one off.


----------



## quarterinmynose

M.J said:


> I'm probably more bummed out that my trade partner didn't post pics of the one I sent him than that I didn't get one back from him.
> That'll teach me to take my own pics before sending one off.


Yeah, definitely take pics before giving away/sending off anything you make. I have made the mistake of not taking pics twice. Funny thing is the slingshots in these cases were almost identical...and I don't have pictures of either.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Well folks I've waited a little while, here's the Cattie I sent to Canada.

It's Oak and Ash finished with BLO and bees wax.




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## M.J

Nice one!


----------



## BCLuxor

It was Trobbie? still no sign of him ?


----------



## MagicTorch100

Yep, hope alls ok, sure it will be.


----------



## M.J

MagicTorch100 said:


> Yep, hope alls ok, sure it will be.


Same here.


----------



## Dr J

Nice!


----------



## Curtis

I'll post the slingshot I sent withing the next couple days if I don't hear back from my partner before then. I'm just hoping it got there okay.


----------



## Dr J

Hi foks my apologies for not posting before however I have a passable excuse. Here goes, as I was traveling in November I decided to post my gift early. It got to its destination within four days I informed my partner to hold off posting my gift until closer to Dec 1st as I would
be back on island on Dec 6th.
I noticed that my gift was not posted so I decided to wait untl I received his, which arrived just before Christmas.
To date it has not been posted, so I have decided to post the photo of the gift I sent with bands. I did not take any photos of the other contents of the package. In return I received the following, for which I am grateful. I have not shot it as yet , hoping to do so within the next week. 
Another mitigating factor, is that Christmas and Easter are the busiest times of year for my Internet business.
this is what I sent.
The white fork, from a modified Bill Hays free Template. Thanks B.H.
Received, the natural fork along with the pouches shown. I cannot tell you what type of wood was used as that information was not relayed to me.
Hope this is not too late.
Keep well!


----------



## rockslinger

rockslinger said:


> 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003.JPG
> 
> Secret Santa from Pop Shot.
> 
> Nice osage sweet shooter w/ some awesome carving!
> 
> Also sent a raw guava fork and some tubing.
> 
> Thanks Steve, I love it!


Just heard from pop shot, the raw fork is koa not guava.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Excellent gifts this year. I sure hope mine shows up some time in the near future. .


----------



## TSM

I really like the shape on the white, Dr. J., and a good looking mystery natural.


----------



## TSM

Just wondering, who else is still waiting on a package?


----------



## TSM

I'm the happiest little girl in the world right now! It finally came! May I present to you my new favorite slingshot. When I first started stalking the forum months ago, one of the first slingshots that I saw was one of Danny's. I was blown away to say the least. So, I get home from work yesterday and check the mail, and what do I find but a package from NZ. I completely lost my sh1t and started dancing in the middle of the road, at 6:30 in the evening, in 20F degrees and I didn't care. I walked in, completely ignoring the wife and kids, and went straight to putting a band on this beauty. Fired two shots in the freezing dark and nailed 'em both. Thank you Danny! I couldn't be happier!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Nice trade!! That's a sweet shooter!!


----------



## stej

Hi slingshot fans, 
especially hi PorkChopSlingshot (Tyler), I'd like to show you what Santa gave me through Tyler's hands.

As Tyler already mentioned it was a great time when we were building the slingshots for each other. We didn't rush beause we had a lot of other work to do and you know - making slingshot takes its time. We shipped the slingshots the same day and the slingshots arrived the same day! That was absolutely great feeling when I wrote to Tyler "huge thanks" and he replied that he had just opened the package. 
Tyler sent me absolutetly great slingshots. You read right - not only one, but two. Great masterpieces. I took pictures of the first one. It's tiny PFS that feels great in the hand and very well carved. Look at the lines. And .. I don't know whether it is an accident or intention, but there is a little pig 

Later the other slingshot, I need to take the pictures.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Wow stej!! Great pictures!! It really shows the wood grain well ???? I'm glad you like them, all could hear was my wife going "what your not going to make a in between size?" ????

And, yes it's a little pig ???? I stamp the frames that are not from a templet with it.

Have a chance to band and shoot it yet?


----------



## stej

And here is the second set of pictures:

I hear your "WOOW"! And I wooowed as well. Didn't even think that such beauty could be mine one day. As you can see there is a lot of wood layers that I barely know. PorkChopSling might name them all and tell you about it if anyone interested. I think the most attractive about the beauty is the palmswell. Never seen wood like this. However, if you look carefully at the pictures, you won't find any defect or imperfection there. The slingshot itself is really top class :bowdown: and I'm happy I got paired with Tyler! Thanks a lot. I'm really happy! :king:

(I was waiting a little bit because of getting good pictures; I needed a daylight for them, but most of the day is dark and cloudy. That's why the colors are better in real life than on pictures. Sorry for that Tyler  )


----------



## TSM

Now that is a really cool lookin' slingshot! Well done, PorkChopSling.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Wow, that second one is absolutely splendid. Nice work PCS...


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Due to my own delays in the SS process, I received my slingshot trade from Chunkapult today! I'm stoked! Thanks so much for your patience, Chunk - you're a gem.






Here's a link to some half decent quality photographs of these cool shooters.

Here's two photos from that gallery.


----------



## Dr J

Nice gifts, enjoy..


----------



## PrideProducts

I'm so happy you like them seeing the natural in your hand makes me realise how big my hands are I could only just get my little finger on the handle lol, happy shooting hopefully do a trade again sometime


----------



## SmilingFury

Nice pair of shooters, enjoy man. Sir Chunk, nice job on those two.


----------



## ash

BC-Slinger said:


> Excellent gifts this year. I sure hope mine shows up some time in the near future. .


Still not there! That's a worry. I sent it ages ago!

If it's not there next week I'll prepare another.


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent gifts this year. I sure hope mine shows up some time in the near future. .
> 
> 
> 
> Still not there! That's a worry. I sent it ages ago!
> 
> If it's not there next week I'll prepare another.
Click to expand...

You should be ok BC.

There's hundreds of Canadian Redditors still waiting on their Reddit Secret Santa gifts too. I'm guessing your mail system is a bit swamped still.


----------



## ash

That's what Canada gets for being so nice! :rofl:


----------



## bullseyeben!

All Buns Glazing said:


> Due to my own delays in the SS process, I received my slingshot trade from Chunkapult today! I'm stoked! Thanks so much for your patience, Chunk - you're a gem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to some half decent quality photographs of these cool shooters.
> 
> Here's two photos from that gallery.


Nice score there buns!! Good to see you enjoying a nice S.A pale ale too 
The Chunkapult man really came through with the goods there! Well done guys


----------



## All Buns Glazing

the chunkapult man said:


> I'm so happy you like them seeing the natural in your hand makes me realise how big my hands are I could only just get my little finger on the handle lol, happy shooting hopefully do a trade again sometime


Ha ha ha, that's great. I was slightly trolling when I included a small forkeye and a pfs with your gift! It'll look like the slingshot equivalent of a clown car


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

bullseyeben! said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to my own delays in the SS process, I received my slingshot trade from Chunkapult today! I'm stoked! Thanks so much for your patience, Chunk - you're a gem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to some half decent quality photographs of these cool shooters.
> 
> Here's two photos from that gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score there buns!! Good to see you enjoying a nice S.A pale ale too
> The Chunkapult man really came through with the goods there! Well done guys
Click to expand...

It was great seeing you get so happy AGB. Enjoy!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> bullseyeben! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to my own delays in the SS process, I received my slingshot trade from Chunkapult today! I'm stoked! Thanks so much for your patience, Chunk - you're a gem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to some half decent quality photographs of these cool shooters.
> 
> Here's two photos from that gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score there buns!! Good to see you enjoying a nice S.A pale ale too
> The Chunkapult man really came through with the goods there! Well done guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was great seeing you get so happy AGB. Enjoy!
Click to expand...

. Crap quoted the wrong post. oh well you got the picture


----------



## BC-Slinger

After a LONG trip all the way from New Zealand my secret santa sling from Ash finally arrived!.... Well it actually arrived a couple days ago but i finally got around to snapping some pics of her to share with you :naughty:

Made from a spalted lemon frame. With bubinga, maple, walnut veneer accents. Finished with lacquer. I present to you, Roberta :

        

Thank you very much Adrian I love the sling and she will forever be a treasured part of the collection.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Blimey.


----------



## Dr J

Outstanding SS !


----------



## flipgun

Good Lookin' tree bone! Those tips are knocking me out.


----------



## AnTrAxX

Holy Shit, Roberta looks wonderful.

That´s really a treasure!


----------



## leon13

WOW that's some real nice christmes gift showcase hear 
Cheers


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

OMG spalted lemon..im droooling  beautiful wood and the shape is marvelous . :wub:

EDIT: this is the first time I saw naked lemon wood.


----------

